# [Midnight] Black Mirror Apocalypse 1stSep03



## SJE (Jul 23, 2003)

As I threatened long ago to Steve and Morgan, an actual play report on Midnight. 

Anyway, the reason I posted was that I was still flabberghasted by last night, which was a very memorable game. 

The Party consists of Illyn, an doddering, forgetful Elven Channeller, Ke an ass-kicking Danisil (Jungle Elf) (think Jolene Blalock as a teenager with super-strength), Owen a towering Dornish barbarian, Torin is a Dornish homicidal maniac (kills orc at the drop of the hat) wildlander, and Arman a shell shocked southerner out of place in the North, but with a gift of the gab. 

Other Midnight details to make sense of things. Legates are evil clerics, and their altars to the Dark God Izrador suck the magic from the land. When these altars (always kept in the dark) are defiled, the start to go critical, a bit like a nuclear reactor destabilising. Astirax's are demonic spirits that act as familiars to Legates. They can possess animals, even magical beasts and familiars. Hashram is a Legate who has been hounding them since 1st level and whose Astirax possessed Illyns horse familiar, Aristophanes 



Last session, the PC's went on a Mission Impossible quest to infiltrate a Temple of Izrador and blow the altar. The Temple was next to a huge orc military barracks/staging post for the War in the Veradeen. There was also a subjugated Dornish hamlet around the walled compound. 

Declining to infltrate the regular services at the Temple that the 
Dorns were forced to attend, the PC's dressed up their uber-social Pureblood rogue Arman as a Legate, with the 2 big Dornish Barbarians/Fighyers as body guards and Ke was pretending to be their prisoner. 

Because the Caransil Channeller Illyn couldnt make his Alter Self spell work (he was going to be a Orc Captain), he was left behind to watch for trouble, and light a signal fire in case of danger. 

So the PC's Bluff their way to the chapel, confusing the orc guards 
and demanding all sorts of things, then while the pseudo-Legate tried to keep the orcs talking, the other 3 made a run for the altar. 

At that point, I threw a twist to their plan and the Channeller 
started to sense a familiar presence. He then spotted their archenemy Hashram mounted on the Astirax possessed familiar and leading a detachment of orcs. Knowing he was heading up the hill to the Temple, he decided that he had to distract the Legate or the mission would be a bust. 

So he decides to make empathic contact with the familiar and alert the Astirax to his presence. He then legs it to the river, where the Colours of Magic are slightly less Grey. 

Meanwhile the Temple infiltrators plan has gone wrong by itself. 3 of the PC's are fighting off orcs in pitch blackness, as the Danisil 
Juggernaught tries to find and knock over the Altar. Then she hears a slithering noise in the dark... 

So our Heroic channeller gets to the river and exhausted, confronts Hashram and the horse. 

As he does so, theTemple PC's use one of their Path powers and the brief white glow this creates in the Shadow (Paths are internal magics from a mysterious source in my game) lets the Danisil see a terrifying snake/human hybrid coiling around her, fangs about to strike! 

Dodging out of the way in the nick of time, she is able to bring her unstoppable strength to bear and crack the altar. Catalysmic 
consequences begin to rumble as black lightning starts to arc through the earth, into the sky! _O'Fortuna_ begins in the background as our soundtrack/ 


As the clouds flee across the night sky, away from the column of dark energy now burning through the temple, our Channeller blindsides me with the use of Silverblood. 

Hashram and the possessed familiar catch up with the 
elven channeller who had his back to a river. Imagine this- a dark 
caped, swarthy rider, pulling out a long sword while his white mount with demonic red eyes comes to a halt in front of the cowering, exhausted elf. 

I ask the Channeller what he wants to do? 

_"I cast Silver-blood. On the Astirax". 

"Silver blood doesnt work that way" _I say _"You need to cast it on yourself and then bleed over a weapon to coat it." 

"Except you can cast Personal spells on your familiar as if they were you. And the Astirax is possessing my familiar!"_ he replies triumphantly! 

Aieeeeeeeeeeeee!! 

I'm still impressed. 

So the horse rears in agony and the Legate is thrown. Our brave 10 HP 4th level channeller then tries to kill the 50 HP 7th level Legate! 

He batters him across the skull! For once he hits with his staff! 

Then as the groggy Legate starts to rise, drawing his Longsword, the Channeller pumps spell energy into Burning hands. A gout of flame envelops the Legate. (10 HP damage there!), igniting his robes. Then an even greater BH, chars the left side of the Legates face to the bone! (15 damage on 4d4!). Hashram dives for the river, putting out the flame. 

Somehow the channeller is winning, even though hes nearly out of SE! 

Then I point out that his familiar is dying. The Astirax keeps trying 
to leave the silver poisoned horse, but the unendurable agony is too much for either creature to bear much longer. 

Does he want to pause in his fight with Hashram to lift the spell? 

He's not sure. He loves his familiar, but Hashram must die. I tell 
him that he's maybe got another round of grace before the horse dies, so he chooses to go for the kill on Hashram, saying "Its what I would do". 

He wades into the shallow river, and brings up his staff to cave in 
Hashrams head! The staff rises high and descends! (then the PC rolls a 3!) 

The Legates longsword, somehow still in Hashrams hand, comes up out of the water, blocking the blow! 

Hashram rises, dripping wet from the dark river, as far behind him 
the black lightning strobes across the sky and the earth shakes. His face is a charred ruin, clothes and skin burnt and broken. 

As lightning flashes behind him, his dark longsword arcs into the sky and comes crashing down into the Elfs chest and everything fades to black....... 


Meanwhile the other PC's have used their Path powers to survive the dark lightning that has just blasted to ashes a thousand orcs and is raining doom down on the Hamlet of Thorns. As they desperately flee to the river, they see a dark shape floating down the river towards them. 

To the sounds of _"Adagio in G Minor"_, they find the waterlogged body of their companion floating face down, the elf watcher far from his post and an inch from death. Desperately clearing his lungs of water, they use all their Healing skills to stabilise him at -9 HP and with his limp body must flee across the Plains of Eris Aman with the catastrophe they ignited lighting the sky behind them and shaking the land..... 


Analysis- The PC's had one of their most challenging missions yet. 
Most were near dead by the end of it, and the Channeller should have been. 

But, because I was so impressed by his heroism in distracting the 
Legate, and his sheer chutzpah in taking on a 7th level Legate and Astriax possess horse (EL-11ish?) I felt it better that the river take him down to his companions, and it would be their skills that determined if he lived or died. I also presumed that Hashram, terribly wounded as he was, wouldnt be too concerned with the elfs body, more intent on healing himself and saving the dying Astirax. (and thinking up an excuse as to how the Temple he was just about to visit was defiled). 

Now the PC's are shocked and shaken at the sheer destruction they have wrought in the cause of the War. They killed a thousand orcs in one night, but 200 Dornish villagers also died since the Temple was surrounded by civilian housing. The Elves are happy, but the human PC's are rethinking this whole Mirror-breaking strategy. 

As for the elf channeller? When he recovered in the Veradeen, his 
hatred of Hashram the Legate is now all consuming. Vowing to become a Bane of Legates, the party know that the terribly scarred Hashram will never forgive them, never forget and never stop tracking them across Eredane..... 

All in all, an epic game session lasting 6 hours. (lots of earlier 
infiltration and discussion)! 

SJE


__________________


----------



## Paka (Jul 24, 2003)

A friendly bump for my fellow Midnighter.

Always face north when you Pray so better to have your prayers answered by the Shadow.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Jul 24, 2003)

Very impressive.

You have managed to remind me how much I want to talk at least one of my groups of players into playing in this world....

Cheers
D


----------



## handforged (Jul 24, 2003)

I really loved the image of the Legate rising from the water burnt to a crisp, but still able to get his sword up in time to block the staff.  I would really like to see some character summaries, possibly IC journal entries about the events that transpired.    Even though your story has more of a "No S***, there I was..." feel than most around here, it still gives a good sample of Midnight.

What exactly does Silverblood do?

I can't wait to read more.


----------



## SJE (Aug 10, 2003)

Handforged- Oops. the important thing I didnt mention was this- Astirax's are uniquely vulverable to silver. Nothing else can kill them pretty much.

Silverblood is a Personal spell that turns the casters blood into a coatable silver liquid. The caster then bleeds over a weapon and coats it, so that it can harm astriax's as if ii were made of silver.

Thanks for the comments,

SJE


----------



## SJE (Aug 10, 2003)

Basic story was this- the ancestral clan sword of the Dales had been lost in the fall of Cale. Anette Redgardt daughter of the lord of Cale, was a Channeller intensely in love with one  of the elf  PC's before the Last Battle. (He is an older elf) However she was to marry Matrim Dale, holder of the clan sword and hot tempered duelist. He was poisoned before the duel between him and the elf could take place- everybody suspected the physically weak elf Channeller PC Illyn.

When the elf was harried out of Cale by the humans outraged at his affair with Anette, she used the grimoire of a witch to summon the Demon Lord Vorzelem. He wreaked her vengeance on the people of Cale, then, still bound by her will, created a chamber where time passed 'differently'. 

Eternally looking out of her tower window, at the image of Cale of long ago, Anette waits for the return of her lover, while Vorzelem, desperately bored killed anything that moved, then animated the corpse so he could kill it again! ! He is bound to Cale and takes his frustration out on the occasional orc or human that passes nearby

Jump to the present- 99 years after the Last Battle and Fall of Cale. Owen Dale, true heir and last son of the Dale clan has sought out the old elf, Illyn. He has convinced/pressured Illyn into leading him to Cale and showing him the resting place of the Ancestral Clan Sword, for regaining this weapon is Owen great quest in life- the first step he sees in refounding the clan and honouring his ancestors. (He also plans on being an Ancestral Blade Bearer). 

So the party head off to Cale. Everything goes wrong. PC's are haunted by demons, both metaphorical & literal. The barbarian Dale sees his companions possesed and dead, so he races off to Cale.  He meets Vorzelem, and runs away, discovering Anettes tower. He runs away again and calls out to his ancestor's ghost, asking to be shown the blade. The ghost possesses him (with his agreement), and unearths the clan sword from his grave. 

Meanwhile Anette has sent Vorzelem to bring Illyn the elf to her. The rest of the PC’s see this red glow moving trhough the clouds eternally above Cale towards them! As they desperately launch missile weapons, a batwinged fiend swoops down and siezes Illyn, flying him back to Cale. 

(At this point I involve the PC’s. Illyn plays himself. Owens PC plays the vengeful ghost of Matrim possessing Owen’s body. Our female, ex-Vampire LARPer player plays Anette. I play Vorzelem ‘cos I’m the evil GM) 

In the memory construct of Cales old castle, history begins to repeat itself. Anette declares her love for Illyn, Matrim the ghost demands satisfaction. Illyn tries to flee and Vorzelem (appearing as a Dornish Lord of Old) chuckles evilly as the passions at play begin to spin out of control.


A dramatic duel begins on the castles highest tower parapet- PC against PC, the sins of fathers and adulterers revisited. Anette tells Vorzelem to save the weak elf from the ghost possessed barbarian, so Vorzelem begins fighting Owen/Matrim while Illyn crawls away and they teeter at the edge as the demon matches the ghost possessed barbarian blow for blow.

Anette, shaking with emotion cannot bring herself to see Matrim die by her doing for a second time. (for it was she who had poisoned Matrim, rather than see Illyn die in the duel the Dorn would certainly have won). She throws herself at the combatants and all three begin to topple over the parapet!

Vorzelem and Owen/Matrim are still locked in combat as they fall- Vorzelem desperately trying to assume his winged form, while Owen grabs him tightly and tries to roll so Vorzelem is on the bottom of the pair. 

Meanwhile Illyn launches himself across the parapet to grab the teetering Anette. (He flubs his Reflex save) but though his outstretched hand brushes her fingers one last time, she plummets away from him, just out of reach! With her mouthing _“I love you”_ as she falls, Illyn watches her dissappear as she falls outside of the time bubble, aging 100 years in a span of seconds!

The memory construct of the castle begins to shake and rumble as Vorzelem loses concentration, and his summoner has just died, releasing the bounds upon him. Blackness descends upon the grief stricken Illyn.

Meanwhile Owen regains control of his body as the ghost is laid to rest with the death of Matrims poisoner. He and Vorzelem land hard on the ground, having fallen 70 odd feet.  Vorzelem begins to shed his human image, and soon the flame-tinged, batwinged shape of the pit fiend stands before Owen!

An epic battle commences as the rest of the party reach Cale in time. Vorzelem is an unstoppable rage machine, shattering buildings, back handing PC’s to fly 10 feet through the air. Several times Owen is nearly killed, but the Healer keeps putting him back on his feet. The _Blasphemous_ Secret Name of Izrador is uttered! Peoples eardrms burst and hearts skip a beat! Our Pureblood uses all his bluff skills to distract the demon while the two fighters charge him simulaenously, burying their silver greatsword and ancestral clan bastard sword deep into the demons chest!

At this precise point, our female Danisil Elf has just found a dark tome of evil in the ruins of the castle- the very same book Anette used to summon Vorzelem long ago. On a good knowledge Arcana roll, she finds something that talks of binding demons, and tearing that page from the book she rushes to the battle and begins chanting!

Vorzelem, towering above the 2 attacking Dorns, is in desperate straits, their fury having nearly killed him. The ancestral clan sword of the Dales, forged long ago as a symbol of friendship by the elven smith Urdonil is deep in his chest. He is about to discorporate! (for evil like his cannot die)

Then he hears the dark chant of the Danisil reading from the page of binding!

He struggles with Owen for the blade, and succeeding grabs the sword. Instead of pulling it out though, he waits for the chant to reach its finale, and then uses all its fiendish strength to plunge the sword deep into its own dark heart!

At once the blade blackens, but does not break. Vorzelem falls to ground, dead. And Owen steps forward to claim the sword of his people.

_“Hello, Owen” a dark voice says in his mind._ 

And that is the tale of how _Kalendor_, Clan Sword of the Dales became corrupted by the demon bound to it. Now the elves call it the Doom of Cale and will not allow it or its bearer to pass through the Erethor, unless they are caged and warded. Owen will not give up the sword of his fathers, but does seek a way to remove the demon without breaking the sword. And in a few levels this blade will be unbreakable and bound to its bearer…..

So the demon bound to our blade is Vorzelem, Doom of Cale. He seeks to kill where he can and corrupt the wielder of the sword. Owen will not let the blade of his ancestors be destryyed by the other party members, arguing that he will defeat the demon a second time. Plus, in the carving up of orcs, both man and demon are one, doing something like 1d10 + 2d6 + 7 damage per hit!

Motivation enough to keep the sword, I think!

SJE


----------



## SJE (Sep 1, 2003)

Midnight Actual Play] Penultimate, but Epic session 
Just had the pernultimate session of my campaign. 

And all the stops have come out! 

Guided by a star, the PC's have travelled the continent and find themselves in Sharuun, where the Messiah, the child of the old Gods will be born. 

King Jahzir has announced a census of all new borns- commanding all preganant women in the South to travel to Sharuun. 

Amongst the shanty-towns of the Far Lands Market, surrounded by hundreds of pregnant women, the party find the mother of the Messiah about to give birth in an old hostelry. (the white light emitted by using their Path powers is drawn to it) 

But orcs are cordoning off the markets exits, trumpets sound in the distance to announce the arrival of Jahzir and the whole market cowers as great, dark wings occlude the light of the star as a black dragon flies across the market, before perching high in the tower of the Sahi! 

As they desperately try to rouse the populace (and for some of the less perceptive to spot what was going on), all the chickens come back to roost. The Grand Legate of Sharuun returns with the Demonblade he confiscated from the Dorn Barbarian (before he was sprung from the caged wagon by his companions). The collaborator sister of the Erenlander descended of the kings of old, also makes a comeback, garbed as a Legate and seemingly recovered from her bout with death. 

Dorns are slain with a killing word. Burgeoning romances are sealed with desperate CPR on heartstopped PC’s. Evil sisters tempt their heroic brothers with darkj offers to be raised to the right hand of Izrador, if they will give up the babe. 

And then, with the party near dead, siblings warring upon each other, staves of power broken, the Grand Legate about to strike down the character delivering the baby, a miracle occurs… 

The Star descends, as the child is finally born into the hands of the Healer/Orcslayer and the Light of the divine fills the area with blinding white purity and love! 

All wounds are healed, all hatred and anger banished. A tear comes to eye of the legate sister as she experiences a Damascene conversion. Of the dark Grand Legate and Vorzelem bound to the sword there is no sign- only the true Clan Sword of the Dales remains. 

And the psychopath healer, filled with unending hatred of orckind? Looking into the cherubic eyes of the Messiah-child, he feels all his hatred and anger slipping away, as pure, unconditional, never-ending love fills him, and the life energy he carries within wells up to unimaginable levels. (I secretly make him a 20th level on the Healer Path, even if his character level is 7) 

They are able to walk out of the market- the people all around awestruck and silent. The orc legions surrounding the square are blinded and stunned. And no demonic spirits remain to guide the legates. 

But this miraculous area is limited, and fresh troops from outside the great market are pushing their way in. Fleeing through the sewers of Sharuun, the PC’s hurl fireballs at their pursuers, while the Danisil Juggernaught and recovered Dorn Ironblood seek to distract the hunting legates. 

Along the way, lepers are healed with a touch and the child is named Raqim (“Child of the Stars” in Sarcosan) and the legend of the Messiah is born. 

But disaster strikes at the docks! 

Their route to the sailboat that will take them out to a Miransil ship off the coast is blocked. On an intercept course to their pier, the great 9ft tall armoured figure of Jahzir and his acolytes bar the way! 

Seeing this, the healer gives up the child to Illyn, the Caransil Channeller and ex-angel. This Gandalf-like figure casts his fly spell (for the mirror cannot overcome the power of the Messiah in the city) and white angelic wings sprout from his back! 

Now an angel again, Illyn takes the child and flies towards the Miransil ship, leaving his companions behind. The lovers, Owen & Ke try to swim to the boat, while the healer who delivered the Life of the World and his sole remaining companion, the Erenlander Pureblood Arman embark on a desperate plan to stop Jahzir. 

The Healer, Torin will try to heal the evil and darkness out of Jahzir, casting out the Shadow with his inner divine white light. So as Jahzir gazes up to witness the angel flying away, Torin sneaks behind him and lays on his hands, pumping his white light healing magic, love and even his life into the Night King! 

Meanwhile Arman invokes his powers of kingship and awe at last and terrifies the dark acolytes with an glowing anima of white light crowning his head and making him appear 10 feet tall too! 

Above, the dark dragon has returned and intercepts Illyn with the child, forcing him to dive towards the sea. Owen & Ke, much against their wishes, find themselves battling the floundering dragon in the sea as Illyn escapes again with the Messiah-child! 

And as Illyn turns to look back, cradling the Hope of the World in his arms, he sees a terrible sight. The young Danisil Ke has leapt onto the dragons head and is attacking its eyes while brave, foolish Owen has taken the sword of his forefathers and leapt boldly into the dragons maw, hoping to thrust his sword into its brain! 
*
Chomp! *

The Dragons mouth closes and Ke doesn’t see Owen anymore. 

Meanwhile, on shore, Jahzir, desperately weakened manages to shake off the Healer Torin, but before he can kill that apostle, Arman, scion of the Kings of Old, challenges the great Betrayer of Erenland! 

Jahzir accepts the challenge, chopping down Arman where he stands in one hate-filled blow! 

Who will survive? Who will sacrifice themselves? Is the Messiah truly safe? 

We’ll find out in the last session next week. 

SJE


----------

